# Mercury high 5



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Why the crickets? I know you boys have an opinion


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That's a ski boat prop. Why would you want a 5 blade on a small boat?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think MariettaMike was running one at one time if I recall.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Just asking the question. Wonder what that’s all about.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

The bass boaters touted the High Fives as great hole shot props, but the top speed was lacking. As a general rule the four and five blade props will hook up better when running them high, but there are a lot of factors involved in that characteristic. Used to be that the three blade wheels ruled the top speeds, but there are some fast fours out there now. Selecting the best prop for a given application involves a lot of research.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hipshot said:


> The bass boaters touted the High Fives as great hole shot props, but the top speed was lacking. As a general rule the four and five blade props will hook up better when running them high, but there are a lot of factors involved in that characteristic. Used to be that the three blade wheels ruled the top speeds, but there are some fast fours out there now. Selecting the best prop for a given application involves a lot of research.


Yessir all depends on the hull, motor, conditions, lots of factors.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Like anything else. Come out with a new model to keep selling. Same with fast food joints and fishing reels. The later is a new model every year. I would imagine it hurts top speed. I don’t think by you putting one on it will make your boat perform like a magic carpet. If you have a good performing boat now stick with current set up. You would be spending a lot of money with little gain.


----------

